# pH issues



## PTCrow (Apr 25, 2005)

While I'm picking everyone's brain-- I also have a low pH problem. As of yesterday it was 6.4. Normally it was approx. 7.5, which I understand is still low for happy cichlids. How critical is this? And what can I do to raise the pH, without just dumping chemicals in the water?

One last question, I read in another section of this site that you can have too muich aeration in a tank. How much is too much, and how is this bad? I don't want to have too much oxygen either. 

All in all, I think the harder I try, the more I'm messing up.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Don't try so hard.  This is a fun and interesting hobby. :twisted:   If you stress about it you might consider finding another hobby.  No, seriously.  IT AIN'T THAT SERIOUS :fun:  :idea:


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll try the last first, aeration. To much aeration can be bad in that it can cause gas embolisms in your fish due to the absorbtion of the oxigen rich water. As for how much is to much, thats hard to answer. Basically if your water looks a little cloudy from all the tiny air bubbles, you might want to consider choking the airline a bit.
Now the next one, raising PH. The easiest method to raise PH is to simply add crushed coral or shell to your substrate, keep in mind however that this will also raise your KH levels. A good place to start is to test your water at its source(ie tap or ro unit whichever the case may be) and comparing it to that in your tank. If the source is significantly higher in ph than the tank then you may need more frequent water changes. Also if you are using any co2 in the tank this will drastically drop ph levels.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would suggest aquascaping with lace rock, this way you shouldn't have a problem with ph levels only during water changes your going to have problems, your going to need to find a way to raise PH levels during water changes as if you add it directly to the tank your adding low ph to high ph which could really stress your fish out, i would suggest getting a storage container, stock it with some lace rock and have that ready for storing water for water changes. As changing substrate will be alot of work..


----------

